# Microwin V4.0



## Jo_SPS (2 Juni 2010)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann Microwin V4.0 SP 8 erscheint?


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juni 2010)

Auf welche Verbesserung oder Zusatzfunktion wartest Du denn?

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Jo_SPS (2 Juni 2010)

Ich habe im Netz gelesen, dass ein Konvertierungstool von S7-200 nach S7-1200 drin sein soll. Wir haben einige Maschinen mit S7-200 Steuerungen, teils gekauft teils selber gebaut. Da will mann halt immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein. Auch weil Programme welche mit SP8 programmiert sind mit SP7 nicht mehr zu öffnen sind. 
Das Konvertierungstool ist dahingehend interessant weil die S7-200 ja irgendwann mal verschwindet und ich einige immer wiederkehrende Funktionen habe, welche ich dann in der S7-1200 wieder gerne benutzen würde.


----------



## thomass5 (2 Juni 2010)

hatte das mal gefunden und den Link aus dem Verlauf kopiert: 
https://a247.e.akamai.net/cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/DY/DY0ODgzAAAA_41270781_DL/4_0_8_06_Service_Pack.zip

Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juni 2010)

*SP8 noch nicht reif?*

STEP 7-MicroWIN V4.0 SP8 (420285 KB) war am 30.05. noch hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/41270781

Der Beitrag ist nicht öffentlich zugänglich.
Wurde wohl aus irgendeinem Grund zurückgezogen oder noch nicht freigegeben.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Jo_SPS (3 Juni 2010)

Ja auf der Supportseite von Siemens habe ich es auch gesehen, aber nur kurz. Ich wollte es am nächsten Tag im Geschäft downloaden, weil die Größe von ca. 420MB bei meiner kleinen DSL-Bandbreite zu Hause ewig dauern würde. Und siehe da!!!! Es war verschwunden. Nun ja vielleicht gab es Probleme.


----------



## DennisBerger (13 Januar 2011)

hi
gibt es denn da schon näheres?

hab momentan sp6 und finde weder sp7 noch sp8 zum downloaden??


(hab ne datei von jemandem bekommen, kann diese aber nicht öffnen weil seine version höher ist)


----------



## erzteufele (13 Januar 2011)

also ich hab irgendwie alles  
wennse nicht so groß wären könnt ich´s ja schicken


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2011)

Ich war auf schon auf der suche danach! Wärs nicht möglich das z.B. bei rapidshare hochzuladen?


----------



## erzteufele (13 Januar 2011)

braucht man nicht einen account dort?
mir egal ich kanns auch hochladen wenn man nichts machen muss, jetzt muss ich erstmal so´n ob121 basteln dann schau ich mal


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2011)

Hmm, weiss nicht,

glaub bei mediafire.com ging's ohne Anmeldung


----------



## erzteufele (13 Januar 2011)

ok ich schau morgen mal, muss noch was anders tun ...für ne andere anlage in anderem land und normal hab ich feierabend..

ps: deine webseite geht nicht


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ps: deine webseite geht nicht



oh ja danke, hatte stromausfall!


----------



## himbeergeist (14 Januar 2011)

...ja rapidshare geht ohne Anmeldung, das nutze ich auch viel und es gab da eigentlich noch nie Probleme.

Frank


----------



## erzteufele (18 Januar 2011)

ich lad SP8 grad auf rapidshare hoch 
wenn´s fertig ist meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## erzteufele (18 Januar 2011)

http://rapidshare.com/files/443181185/STEP7-MicroWIN_V40_SP8.exe
*ROFL*


----------



## Neo110 (19 Januar 2011)

Ist der Download noch aktuell? Irgendwie finde ich da nix. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Benötige SP7 oder SP8.
Danke Gruß Thomas


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

.... läuft noch super. 

Frank


----------



## Neo110 (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
was mach ich dann falsch? Muß ich mich da dann Anmelden um die Datei zu bekommen? wenn ich den Link öffne erscheint das Fenster von Rapishare aber es gibt nichts zum Downloaden


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

... unten rechts auf langsamer Datentransfer klicken, Zeit abwarten und dann downloaden.

Frank


----------



## Neo110 (19 Januar 2011)

Ok, Danke habs gefunden.
Hab heut mit einem Siemens Techniker gesprochen und er meinte das Servicepaks aus EU Rechtlichen gründen nur noch über den Support bestellt werden können da erst überprüft werden muß ob der, der den SP haben will, berechtigt ist dieses zu Erhalten. Es muß sich bei der Anfrage auf jeden fall um eine Firma handeln die das SP nicht ins nicht EU Land weitergibt.


----------



## Neo110 (20 Januar 2011)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Windows 7 und Microwin? Hab jetzt das SP8 drauf aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Mach ich was falsch oder geht das einfach nicht?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke


----------



## jokermic (20 Januar 2011)

Was sind eigentlich die Änderungen durch das SP8? Das Update müssten ja jetzt schon einige Laufen haben.


----------



## erzteufele (21 Januar 2011)

also die einzige änderung die ich bisher bemerkt habe ist...
das Netzwerkmodul weiß ja nicht ob es euch aufgefallen ist aber die ganze zeit konnte man 2 verschiedene kaufen  ethernet modul und it modul. nun gibt es nurnoch eines.
jetzt muss man im assistend auswählen welches man hat.


----------



## Robandy (21 Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass die Datei jetzt verschwunden ist ? Oder schnall ich das ganze einfach nicht?


----------



## jokermic (22 Januar 2011)

erzteufele schrieb:


> also die einzige änderung die ich bisher bemerkt habe ist...
> das Netzwerkmodul weiß ja nicht ob es euch aufgefallen ist aber die ganze zeit konnte man 2 verschiedene kaufen  ethernet modul und it modul. nun gibt es nurnoch eines.
> jetzt muss man im assistend auswählen welches man hat.



also das neue Modul habe ich seit kurzem auch erstanden, aber die kann man auch mit der SP7 Version konfigurieren. Also da sehe ich keine Verbesserungen. 

Hat sich überhaupt was an den Programmfunktionalitäten geändert oder ist dieses SP8 jetzt nur auch unter Win7 betreibbar?

Ansonsten sehe ich ja keinen großen Vorteile?


----------



## himbeergeist (22 Januar 2011)

Robandy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Datei jetzt verschwunden ist ? Oder schnall ich das ganze einfach nicht?


.........nein, die Datei ist weg, der kostenlose upload kann nur 10 mal herunter geladen werden. 

Frank


----------



## Homer79 (22 Januar 2011)

> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Windows 7 und Microwin


 
bei mir läuft MicroWin V4.0.7.10 unter Win7 Prof. 32Bit wunderbar...


----------



## nekron (22 Januar 2011)

Moin ...

und wie hast du das unter Win7 zum laufen gebracht ? Bzw. welche Kommunikationsmöglichkeit nutzt du ?

Mit einer PCMCIA-Karte bekomme ich es nicht zum laufen, da kommt nur Kommunikation durch anderes Programm belegt (aber nicht wörtlich )

Vielleicht kann mir da einer einen Tipp geben ?

Danke & gruss,
michael


----------



## Homer79 (22 Januar 2011)

ich nutze das usb/ppi kabel...damit klappte es auf anhieb...ich hatte eher aus der vm probleme raus zu kommen...


----------



## Klärmolch (23 Januar 2011)

Hi,
mit CP5512 und Deltalogic Netlink Pro Compact ohne Probs.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## nekron (23 Januar 2011)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hi,
> mit CP5512 und Deltalogic Netlink Pro Compact ohne Probs.



Hmm ...

also auf den ersten Blick (ohne reales Testen) funktioniert es bei mir mit einem PC/PPI-Adapter per RS232 auch (da kommt ein Timeout) jedoch wenn ich das ganze auf die CP5512 konfiguriere geht nix ... 

Die CP Funktioniert aber an MPI/DP problemlos ;( 

ich mach morgen mal einen screenshot, vielleicht kann ja jemand mit der Fehlermeldung was anfangen ...

gruss,
michael


----------



## bike (23 Januar 2011)

Zu deinem Problem gibt es hier:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=69863&Language=en
schon ein workaround.

Mit meinem 5512 komme ich nicht auf eine S7/200, doch da ich ein PPI kabelk ist mir das relativ egal

bike


----------



## Klärmolch (23 Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist der CP5512 mit FWL,MPI,PPI und PROFIBUS drin.
Komme auf eine S7-215 (alte 200er mit Profibus) über PPI und Profibus drauf.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

